# Marketing Specialist (225113) job prospects in Australia 2016-2017



## rustoo (Jul 30, 2016)

Hello!

What are the job prospects for an Indian with 10+ years of experience in Marketing, Sales, Online Content, etc. I have been recommended Marketing Specialist (225113) as a nominated occupation _(State nominated Migration 190-Subclass & Regional state 489-Subclass)._

Would be great if someone could answer these queries 


What are the job prospects for someone like me who has 10+ years of work exp in the above domain?
Should I actually go ahead and begin the PR process with the immigration consultancy? Would the fees be worth it?
What states/regions in Australia have good job prospects for Marketing Specialist (225113). I have been recommended South Australia (special conditions apply), New South Wales (under stream 2, special conditions apply), Northern Territory (Available). The rest of the states have been marked as not available.

Thanks in advance!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jithinkorah (Jul 27, 2016)

Hi ,

I myself have applied for 225113- marketing specialist with 5.5 years of experience with NSW State sponsorship. So far by gods grace everything went on great and currently awaiting grant.

And to answer your questions


What are the job prospects for someone like me who has 10+ years of work exp in the above domain? - *As per my research and conversations with friends and fmly there, there are lot of opportunities in NSW *
Should I actually go ahead and begin the PR process with the immigration consultancy? Would the fees be worth it? -* Agencies have better understanding on the documents and changes in process , however being said that, please review and find only good and valid agencies . But this group can help a lot in making a good application if you read through lot of threads*
What states/regions in Australia have good job prospects for Marketing Specialist (225113). I have been recommended South Australia (special conditions apply), New South Wales (under stream 2, special conditions apply), Northern Territory (Available). The rest of the states have been marked as not available. - *Since i have got NSW SS in the first go, i havent looked at the other states.. However NSW has good opportunities. You can research the premium jjob portals like seek.com.au, indeed.co.au , linkedin, and referrals.*

_________________________________________________________________
*My timelines are detailed below.*

ANZCO CODE	225113
VETASSESS	15-Feb-16
PTE	28-Feb-16
NSW Invitation Received	9-Mar-16
NSW Nomination Applied+EOI	12-Mar-16
Skill Select Visa Invite	15-Mar-16
190 Visa Lodged	26-Apr-16
Documents Uploaded	26-Apr-16
Medicals Self & Wife	11-May-16
India PCC - self	18-May-16
India PCC - wife	19-May-16
Aus PCC- Self	30-May-16
CO - GSM Adelaide Assigned	4-Jun-16
Additional Documents Submitted	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Self	7-Jun-16
Marriage Notary Certificate	7-Jun-16
Aus PCC- Wife	14-Jun-16
Awaiting Grant XX-XX-2016 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## rustoo (Jul 30, 2016)

jithinkorah said:


> What are the job prospects for someone like me who has 10+ years of work exp in the above domain? - *As per my research and conversations with friends and fmly there, there are lot of opportunities in NSW *
> Should I actually go ahead and begin the PR process with the immigration consultancy? Would the fees be worth it? -* Agencies have better understanding on the documents and changes in process , however being said that, please review and find only good and valid agencies . But this group can help a lot in making a good application if you read through lot of threads*
> What states/regions in Australia have good job prospects for Marketing Specialist (225113). I have been recommended South Australia (special conditions apply), New South Wales (under stream 2, special conditions apply), Northern Territory (Available). The rest of the states have been marked as not available. - *Since i have got NSW SS in the first go, i havent looked at the other states.. However NSW has good opportunities. You can research the premium jjob portals like seek.com.au, indeed.co.au , linkedin, and referrals.*


Thanks a lot for the replies. This has been quite useful. Overall, I have observed two things online. A few say to go with a consultancy like Y-Axis or similar and a few say to check out forums like this one and do it yourself. So am a little confused which one to take. I have really long office hours, so was thinking that should try out the consultancy but dunno about the quality and scope of service as per the high charges they take!


----------



## Turker35 (Jul 29, 2016)

I am in the same boat, i have been marketing fabrics since 7 years and 2 years ago i start my own business and selling fabrics to all over the world. I am thinking of aplying NT as 225113 Marketing specialist or SA as 133312 Wholesaler , which one do you think has more chance to being nominated?

As far as i understand SA requires minimum 80 points , does NT has any special requirements for 225113 Marketing Specialist like high points or something?


----------



## phoenix134 (Oct 8, 2016)

*Marketing Specialist (225113) job prospects in New South Wales 2016-2017*

Hi

I have a work experience of 3+ years in Sales & Marketing & i think i can apply for a Marketing Specialist (225113) role under sub class 190.

What are my chances of getting a PR if I apply now?

My calculations for points score:
Age: 30
Work experience: 5
Qualification: 15
IELTS: 10
Points for nomination: 5
TOTAL: 65.

I am looking for occupations in NSW in particular as I have my relatives there.
In a dilemma whether to give for a consultancy or do it all myself with my relatives' assistance.

Please Help


----------



## pratheesh (Nov 20, 2016)

jithinkorah said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I myself have applied for 225113- marketing specialist with 5.5 years of experience with NSW State sponsorship. So far by gods grace everything went on great and currently awaiting grant.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am looking for 190 visa.

ANZSCO 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age 35: 25 points
Vetassess 
Education :15 points
Experience : 15 points
IELTS : over all 6.5
Total score 55
If i get state nomination the total points will be 60.

Could you please advise whether I will get state nomination from any states in Australia and am i eligible to apply for visa.


----------



## pratheesh (Nov 20, 2016)

rustoo said:


> Thanks a lot for the replies. This has been quite useful. Overall, I have observed two things online. A few say to go with a consultancy like Y-Axis or similar and a few say to check out forums like this one and do it yourself. So am a little confused which one to take. I have really long office hours, so was thinking that should try out the consultancy but dunno about the quality and scope of service as per the high charges they take!


Dear All,

I am looking for 190 visa.

ANZSCO 225113 (Marketing Specialist)
Age 35: 25 points
Vetassess 
Education :15 points
Experience : 15 points
IELTS : over all 6.5
Total score 55
If i get state nomination the total points will be 60.

Could you please advise whether I will get state nomination from any states in Australia and am i eligible to apply for visa.


----------



## Naren543 (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi All,

I have 3 years of experience approved from VETASSESS under Marketing Specialist (225113) . Need a help in filing skill select profile. If I need nomination from either NSW or NT what options should I select under 'preferred location' (options below).

Please indicate which States or Territories the client would prefer to reside in if sponsored by an employer?* 


In which State or Territory would the client be interested in seeking nomination from? 

I guess NSW has more jobs but not sure how easy it is to get sponsorship under stream 2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

jithinkorah said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I myself have applied for 225113- marketing specialist with 5.5 years of experience with NSW State sponsorship. So far by gods grace everything went on great and currently awaiting grant.
> 
> ...


Hi, congratulations for your success. Could you share your DIBP points test score? I have a score of 75 which will increase to 80 next month. Had applied NSW EOI in January 2017 under stream 2 for 225113 marketing specialist. I have a positive skill assesssment from VETASSESS and a requisite experience of over 5 years in this field but still no invitation


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj (Apr 9, 2017)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi, congratulations for your success. Could you share your DIBP points test score? I have a score of 75 which will increase to 80 next month. Had applied NSW EOI in January 2017 under stream 2 for 225113 marketing specialist. I have a positive skill assesssment from VETASSESS and a requisite experience of over 5 years in this field but still no invitation



Hi,

You may try NT for sponsorship as SA has actually stopped nominating applicants for Marketing Specialist from 5/04/17.

Yatharth


----------



## Isabellakaur (Apr 10, 2017)

Yatharth Bharadwaj said:


> Hi,
> 
> You may try NT for sponsorship as SA has actually stopped nominating applicants for Marketing Specialist from 5/04/17.
> 
> Yatharth


I am not considering SA. I was talking about NSW


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj (Apr 9, 2017)

Isabellakaur said:


> I am not considering SA. I was talking about NSW


Consider whatever you like but NSW is not considering sponsoring Marketing Specialist.

NT, Tas and SA until recently was giving out sponsorship.


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

i have applied for state nomination process NT in jan 2017 and now in april 2017 i got application no.can any one suggest what is next process ..why it s taking much time


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

my job code is 242211 non trades teaching through visa sub class 489 ....what are the chances to get a positive response .any one who migrated to NT through 242211 please guide me .....


----------



## Yatharth Bharadwaj (Apr 9, 2017)

Yaaduppal said:


> i have applied for state nomination process NT in jan 2017 and now in april 2017 i got application no.can any one suggest what is next process ..why it s taking much time


Hi,

Did you apply directly to NT for sponsorship? It should not take that long to process.

Yatharth


----------



## Yaaduppal (Apr 6, 2017)

Yes I have applied directly ...pls guide me about their procedures


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello Forum members, 

I have submitted EOI for Marketing Specialist (job code: 225113) on April 9th, 2017 under NSW-190 nomination. 

How long can I expect the visa invite? or should I consider applying for other states under different EOI ids as well? 

And how to apply for NSW-Stream 2? Is there any specific form or NSW automatically considers the application under Stream 2. 

Please advice.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Isabellakaur said:


> Hi, congratulations for your success. Could you share your DIBP points test score? I have a score of 75 which will increase to 80 next month. Had applied NSW EOI in January 2017 under stream 2 for 225113 marketing specialist. I have a positive skill assesssment from VETASSESS and a requisite experience of over 5 years in this field but still no invitation


Hi Isabellakaur,

Myself also in same boat but only difference is I have 70 points (65+5 SS) and submitted on April 9th, 2017. 

Can you tell me how did you apply for Stream 2 in NSW? And are you considering applying for other states?


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Got my marketing specialist vetassess approved yesterday and sent off 2 EOI's, one to SA (I know they're not taking on yet, hopefully July1st!), and one for NSW, both on 190's (65+5) and 489's (65+10). 

15 years experience and masters so got everything crossed for Stream 2 selection but i can't find anything online to indicate a possible timeframe. Does anyone have any info on this? Thanks x


----------



## Vicky11june (May 25, 2017)

*ANZSCOSEARCH - Marketing Specialist Skills closed for NT*

Hello everyone.
Newly joined the group.

Got Vetassess +ve assessment ~ 5.4 Years of experience considered.
EOI Last submitted on 13/02/2017
That time NT (Green) and SA (yellow) was active.
I searched it on Anzscosearch then.
Recently, was delighted to see TAS (Green) for Marketing Specialist.
Now, observed that NT is not available anymore, but TAS and SA remain unchanged. Now, switching my hopes on TAS.
I was told that the procedural lead time for NT to offer invitation is 6 weeks. Never heard from them. I also applied TAS, and was said that the procedure is 4 weeks. That too lapsed and no reply yet. I heard that NT has ceased issuing invitations until July 17 (many states/territories have the same situation). 

My total points a 70, but will loose 5 points on 11th June. Ironically, seems it won't be a "happy" birthday after all.

Anxiety is killing me. Not sure about my fate. Can anyone enlighten me if it's normal to take this long? Please help guys.

Regards,
>>>---VICKY---->


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Vicky11june said:


> Hello everyone.
> Newly joined the group.
> 
> Got Vetassess +ve assessment ~ 5.4 Years of experience considered.
> ...


Hi Mate. I wanted to ask about your experience getting assessed by vetassess. What were the documenrs u submitted for job experience apart from reference letter?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicky11june (May 25, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Hi Mate. I wanted to ask about your experience getting assessed by vetassess. What were the documenrs u submitted for job experience apart from reference letter?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Joining letters, relieving letters, experience letters, salary slips, IT-returns. The deducted some of my relevant experience stating it to be irrelevant. But I didn't challenge it, as I have heard it's futile attempt. Further, I got 5.4 years, so didn't complain.


----------



## rabs138 (Apr 21, 2015)

Vicky11june said:


> Joining letters, relieving letters, experience letters, salary slips, IT-returns. The deducted some of my relevant experience stating it to be irrelevant. But I didn't challenge it, as I have heard it's futile attempt. Further, I got 5.4 years, so didn't complain.


Did you submit bank statement as well?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicky11june (May 25, 2017)

rabs138 said:


> Did you submit bank statement as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No. Because I had a stronger document of Income Tax Return filing from my ex-employers. However, I believe that Bank statement is also acceptable in cases where there are no IT returns or salary slips.


----------



## Vicky11june (May 25, 2017)

Tasmania declined state nomination on 31st May. Needs a job offer. Guys I need you advice. Only Tasmania was green, and even that has declined me. Should I still be patient and keep trying for other states? Will things be better after July 2017?
Youradvice will be helpful. 



You


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Vicky11june said:


> Tasmania declined state nomination on 31st May. Needs a job offer. Guys I need you advice. Only Tasmania was green, and even that has declined me. Should I still be patient and keep trying for other states? Will things be better after July 2017?
> Youradvice will be helpful.
> 
> 
> You


You going for marketing specialist? I looked at TAS last night and saw the same; Job offer, family or graduate. Hoping SA will put it back on their list come July1st, was on there for a long time before they changed it mid-April. :0((


----------



## Vicky11june (May 25, 2017)

Yes, I'm going for marketing specialist. Got it assessed positively from vetassess. As of now it seems SA, but you need high points. It's pretty difficult, as my point post 11th June will be 60 (excluding SS). I'm hoping post July, the policies get a bit relaxed. My agent told me tobe positive as if there wasn't any requirement for this skill, then it would had been 1 of the 216. So keep heads up, but it's not very encouraging for Australia aspirants with this skill set particularly.


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Vicky11june said:


> Hello everyone.
> Newly joined the group.
> 
> Got Vetassess +ve assessment ~ 5.4 Years of experience considered.
> ...


Hi Vicky

In same boat. Heart set on SA, occupation been on there for a while but changes made April meant no longer an option, hopefully change July 1. I too looked at TAS but says that you need to be a graduate, have a jb or a family member, none of which i have / am :0(( NWS stream too seems to be my only option.... still waiting on an invite (70 points). :0((


----------



## Vicky11june (May 25, 2017)

RhiC said:


> Hi Vicky
> 
> In same boat. Heart set on SA, occupation been on there for a while but changes made April meant no longer an option, hopefully change July 1. I too looked at TAS but says that you need to be a graduate, have a jb or a family member, none of which i have / am :0(( NWS stream too seems to be my only option.... still waiting on an invite (70 points). :0((


Hi Rhic,
Thanks for sharing your views.
I find some comfort with your post, as I see hope now.
BTW, could you please explain what's NWS Stream?

Thanks!
>>>---VICKY---->


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

Vicky11june said:


> Hi Rhic,
> Thanks for sharing your views.
> I find some comfort with your post, as I see hope now.
> BTW, could you please explain what's NWS Stream?
> ...


Hi Vicky, sorry for delay in replying (and apologies for typo above! *two) 

Details on stream 2 NSW can be found here... https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

Thanks


----------



## oldschool (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi friends ,

This is my first post although I have been reading stuff in this forum.

I have got a positive vetassess for Marketing Specialist last week. 

Checked all state websites and it seems no one is sponsoring Marketing specialist right now. My Points are 60 including SS.

My query is, even if it is closed in all states right now, Can I apply through Skillselect so that my application comes in queue or should I wait till the time it opens again.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oldschool said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> This is my first post although I have been reading stuff in this forum.
> 
> ...


If younhave completed all your assessments, then you should apply in Skillselect so that you have the advantage of seniority 

Cheers


----------



## oldschool (Jun 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If younhave completed all your assessments, then you should apply in Skillselect so that you have the advantage of seniority
> 
> Cheers


Thanks newbienz for the information. I am just worried of application rejection even before its consideration. I was reading a news post about South Australia. Although I may not be eligible for high points there , was just thinking if other states like NT and ACT also refuse application because it is not open there yet.

Please see the below excerpt"

Immigration South Australia announced on Wednesday that Accountant (General), Human resources Adviser, Marketing Specialist, Sales Representative, University Lecturer, University Tutor, Hospital Pharmacist and Retail Pharmacist occupations will not be available for the high point or chain migration with immediate effect.

This change does not affect applications lodged prior to 1 pm on 5 April 2017.

Applications for these occupations lodged after this time will be refused if applying for high points or chain migration nomination.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oldschool said:


> Thanks newbienz for the information. I am just worried of application rejection even before its consideration. I was reading a news post about South Australia. Although I may not be eligible for high points there , was just thinking if other states like NT and ACT also refuse application because it is not open there yet.
> 
> Please see the below excerpt"
> 
> ...


This notification is applicable only for those who apply directly to the states website 

You can go ahead and lodge your EOI for state sponsorship without any repercussions in the DIBP website
Just don't apply directly to the states using their website till they inform that they are open for fresh application 

Cheers


----------



## oldschool (Jun 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> This notification is applicable only for those who apply directly to the states website
> 
> You can go ahead and lodge your EOI for state sponsorship without any repercussions in the DIBP website
> Just don't apply directly to the states using their website till they inform that they are open for fresh application
> ...


Thanks for your inputs

I will be applying for 190/489 and for that we have 2 options

1) Select 'Any state' option in the EOI
2) Select a particular state

Now its understood that I can't apply for second option since no state sponsorship is open

If I select 'Any State' option. it may create an issue with individual states like SA that have clearly specified that one should select only SA in EOI. Also I read somehwere in the forum that selecting 'Any" in your EOI is not recommended, as this is not showing commitment to any state and may lead to a refusal.

I am really confused what to do


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oldschool said:


> Thanks for your inputs
> 
> I will be applying for 190/489 and for that we have 2 options
> 
> ...


NSW is the only state that I know of that does not have a dedicated website for inviting application for sponsorship (There may be others that I am not aware of)

Anyways, if the state has a dedicated website for sponsorship, it's logical that they would first process the application already pending with them before having a look at the EOI pending with DIBP

So if the state application are closed, it's immaterial whether you apply for the state in the EOI or not. The chances of getting an invitation through Skillselect is extremely extremely low under such circumstances 
In my opinion just tick all states, just for the heck of it. 

Then keep a watch on the websites of all the states who sponsor your category and you are also interested in living, and the moment they open for sponsorship, bam submit for application 

Please don't ask for evidence or basis of all what I have stated above.
These are all my personal assumptions and reasoning

Cheers


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

RhiC said:


> Got my marketing specialist vetassess approved yesterday and sent off 2 EOI's, one to SA (I know they're not taking on yet, hopefully July1st!), and one for NSW, both on 190's (65+5) and 489's (65+10).
> 
> 15 years experience and masters so got everything crossed for Stream 2 selection but i can't find anything online to indicate a possible timeframe. Does anyone have any info on this? Thanks x


Hi there, 
There is no fix timeline on when you will hear from NSW/ACT once you put in EOI. My agent change EOI preference to *ANY* on Feb 25, 2016 in the hope of getting an invite from NSW as they notice that NSW was sent invite to their other clients "which occupation is not on the state list as well randomly, usually with good English and higher points"
I got the invitation to make an application with NSW on March 10, 2016. Hence, that only took them about 2 weeks which i find it rather fast since my application has been on EOI stage for close to 2.5 years. 
I also have a master degree but only about 7 years work experience. Hence, i think you have a high chance to get an invite, possibly in the new fiscal year. All the best with your application


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

At the moment, Marketing Specialist isn't open in any state. Only in SA with high points as criteria for 489 Visa. Tasmania has some conditions for 190 which involve having a job offer from Tasmania. 

I am stuck with the same code and predicament. Unable to decide if I should:

a. Proceed with 489 in SA. :-/

b. I have applied to NSW Stream 2 on 6th June 2017, but haven't heard from them (Possibly coz they stopped issuing invites at the end of the fiscal year). Should I apply a fresh EOI with 'ANY' selected? Would that aid or impact anything?

Any help in this matter would be highly appreciated!

PS: I have 80 points (Incl. State Sponsorship), but it all seems in vain now


----------



## mushtaq4 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello Seniors,

I am just new to forum, therefore, I just need some help if you could share your experience.

First of all, I have two masters degrees. One is in Economics and the other one is in Banking and Finance but have almost 3 years plus experience in Marketing. Would you please comment if I can get a positive assessment from Vetassess with Economics or Banking & Finance degree ? OR do you know some one who would have got positive assessment without having a pure marketing degree or what is your experience on this as you know these are not relevant degrees to marketing.

Any advise or information shall be much appreciated.

Best Regards,
mushtaq.


----------



## kabirtharani (Feb 8, 2018)

Vicky11june said:


> Hi Rhic,
> Thanks for sharing your views.
> I find some comfort with your post, as I see hope now.
> BTW, could you please explain what's NWS Stream?
> ...



Hi Vicky / RhiC

Any success with TAS or any other state. I have just started exploring application under Marketing Specialist? Getting quite a grim response from consultants

Let me know


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

kabirtharani said:


> Vicky11june said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rhic,
> ...


Hi! Nothing this end. I’ve just redone my IELTS in the hope i get 4x 8.0 (had one 7.5 last time?) so then I get an extra 10 points taking me to 85.... hoping that’ll make a difference for SA!! Fingers crossed. How’s yours going? Xxxx


----------

